# International Engadin Summer Piano Academy Samedan, Switzerland



## MusicalDiscovery (Apr 10, 2011)

The Summer Academy Samedan 2011 will be held from 24. July to 7. August 2011.

A unique intensive two-weeks educational program for young pianists

Private tuition with renowned artists
Workshops and lectures of the leading experts of the modern piano world
Weekend conducting workshop with Thomas Sanderling
Concert opportunities in Italy, Germany, Austria and in Switzerland
Studying in the atmosphere of music and creativity
Sport activities
Accommodation with full board at the Academia Engiadina Samedan
Exclusive location (1720 m.) amidst the Engadin Mountains


----------

